# State's New Incentive to Get People Vaccinated: Money



## Robert59 (Apr 27, 2021)

West Virginia offering $100 bond to young people

https://www.newser.com/story/305440/states-new-incentive-to-get-people-vaccinated-money.html


----------



## digifoss (Apr 27, 2021)

So supposedly saving their life isn't enough incentive to convince them to get vaccinated, maybe a free tank of gas will convince them....Oh boy, what should we call this behavior ?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2021)

Three cheers to all the suckers that get suckered into this sucker deal!

Has this world lost ground, or has this world lost ground. Pathetic. 

Here is $100 bucks for all those who don't give a hoot about their future health.

For years now I have recognized that society is in serious trouble, and this confirms everything I already know.

A shallow world we live in.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 27, 2021)

So American, solve things with money.  Rather, solve nothing with money.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 27, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> So American, solve things with money.  Rather, solve nothing with money.


Hang on. I'll get more dollars for the fire.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 27, 2021)

Had a class in organizational behavior when the instructor asked, "What's the biggest motivator?" Naturally, in a room full of yuppies, the popular answer was a resounding "MONEY"! Self actualization is the actual answer and I nailed it. Yay.

"There ya go, man
Keep as cool as you can
Face piles of trials with smiles
It riles them to believe
You perceive the web they weave
Keep on thinking free." -- Moody Blues


----------



## StarSong (Apr 28, 2021)

Can't blame West Virginia from a financial perspective.  It'll be so much less expensive to buy thousands of bonds (cost - $50 each) than to absorb up the medical bills of just a handful of uninsured people who end up in ICUs with Covid.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 1, 2021)

A while ago, some entity was offering $1,200. Meant to post about it then but forgot. I like that incentive better.


----------

